
Experimental device generates electricity from the coldness of the universe - okket
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/05/190506163646.htm
======
PaulHoule
Some notes:

This kind of device depends on a clear night sky, the same way that a solar
panel depends on a sunny day.

Also there is some precedent for devices that use the cold of the night sky to
freeze water and then use that for refrigeration. The trick is getting good
thermal coupling to the sky and also eliminating coupling to the rest of the
environment.

